# Cool wallet holster for small guns.



## Smithy (Jul 18, 2014)

Forgot the name, but all it takes is a search on Amazon for "Wallet Holsters" and you'll see what I'm talking about on the first page. This fellow makes some of the neatest holsters I've seen. No Kydex, YEAH! I use to think that Kydex was the answer to a lightweight spiffy holster, but after seeing this Amazon guy's stuff I'm sold on good ol leather, two Chicago screws and an ever so slight piece of plastic to house the trigger guard and associated control parts. He has several different models listed but if you do not see what you are after, write him an Amazon email and ask. As with mine, he did have a model for the Bond Arms defender with 3" barrels, but I added that mine would have the extended grip so he made the wallet just a bit wider to accomodate the extra length.

I had also done the double grip trick with the extended rubber grip and the Hogue grip sleeve put on upsidedown. Doing it this way you end up with a grip that has two finger seperations allowing for three fingers to be on the gun, one on the trigger and the thumb to cock the gun. Perfect. While I was at it I also had him make me a wallet holster for my Sig P238 HD and that fits to perfection.

The idea behind the holster grip he makes is that it is kept fold side up so no gun is showing in your weak handed side rear pocket. You draw the whole holster with the weak hand and as you open the wallet the gun simply falls into your strong shooting hand and is ready to go. Let me see if I can get a link for you folks........ Here give this a try and once there you can search his other items to see what he has right now. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00PZAYVU0/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 Smithy.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

How many shots have you fired from the wallet-holster outfit?

Back when I was making and selling wallet holsters, I did a lot of experimentation with the idea.

I found that when I tried to shoot a semi-auto from within a wallet holster, the slide would rub against the leather. That would slow the slide down enough that within one or two shots, the gun would jam.
Nothing I could do would make the outfit operate reliably for more than two consecutive shots, which was not enough for a save-your-life device. (And those jams were neither quickly nor easily cleared.)

The only pistol with which I had enough success to make a merchantable outfit was the Hi-Standard derringer. No slide to manipulate. Just pull the trigger. Nothing ever jams.
There was only one small problem: You were limited to only two shots.
(You could reload by popping one snap and opening the gun, but that took too long.)

I sold quite a few to various police officers, including from both LAPD and the FBI.
But BATF, which also bought two of them, decided that they became a "destructive device" under the terms of the law when a pistol was put into the wallet, so they advised me to stop selling them.
I disagreed with their "destructive device" determination and told them so, so one of their agents did a lot of legal research and provided me with all of the results. After a couple of phone calls back and forth, the nice agent convinced me that the BATF was correct, so indeed I stopped making and selling them. Anybody could own one, but you couldn't legally put a pistol into it.

The wallet holster to which you have linked us does not suffer from the "destructive device" problem. It is completely legal to have and to use.
But I bet that it doesn't work reliably, at least not for more than two shots.


----------

